
Intel Atom chips have been dying for at least 18 months - Dotnaught
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/07/intel_atom_failures_go_back_18_months/
======
boznz
Nasty if true, I have 18 atom C2550 touch screen PC's in use in client
locations all are now about 18 months old and out of customer warranty but I
am going to be in a bit of a moral dilemma if a processor fails prematurely
due to this.

Question is how would I even tell if the fault was down to a faulty CPU and
what should my moral obligations be to clients considering I am unlikely to
get replacement motherboards off the manufacturer?

------
DrScump

      which results in bricked systems
    

Is that choice of "bricked" deliberate? When I see "bricked", I assume
irreparable and all contents unrecoverable -- does such a failure go _beyond_
the Atom and destroy _data_ as well?

~~~
Dotnaught
Cisco's advisory on the issue states: "Once the component has failed, the
system will stop functioning, will not boot, and is not recoverable."

------
chmaynard
As the Watergate scandal taught us, the cover-up is almost always _much_ worse
than the obvious alternative -- publicly admitting the mistake and making
amends.

------
madengr
Would be interesting to know exactly why, at the transistor level, it is
failing.

